# [Solucionado] Configurando CPUFreq

## xerkan

Estoy intentando poner el marcha el ahorro de energia para la cpu con el cpufreq pero cuando inicia el demonio me suelta este mensaje de error:

```

servidor ~ # /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                       [ ok ]

 * Enabling ondemand cpufreq governor on CPU0 ...                                [ !! ]unknown or unhandled CPU?

 * Enabling ondemand cpufreq governor on CPU1 ...                                [ !! ]unknown or unhandled CPU?

```

El procesador es un Athlon 64 BE-2350 montado sobre una placa base Abit AN52, el kernel esta compilado con el CPU Frequency scaling y el Default CPUFreq governor esta puesto en ondemand, la version del kernel es la gentoo-2.6.24-r4

----------

## ekz

El tipo de procesador en el kernel está marcado como un Amd/Athlon? Activaste la opción PowerNOW! en el kernel?

Checa que tengas cosas como estas en tu dmesg (o /var/log/dmesg)

```
powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ processors (1 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x6

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x8

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
```

Saludos

----------

## xerkan

Si el powernow fue lo primero que intente mirar esta activo dentro del kernel (no como modulo) la opcion AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!

este es el mensaje que da el kernel con respecto al powernow:

```

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor BE-2350 processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

```

de todas maneras pego todo mi dmesg para que le hecheis un vistazo.

```

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 (root@xerkan) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #3 SMP Wed Apr 23 21:08:52 CEST 2008

Command line: root=/dev/hda1 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee0000 - 000000007fee3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fee3000 - 000000007fef0000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fef0000 - 000000007ff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7A80, 0014 (r0 Nvidia)

ACPI: RSDT 7FEE3000, 0038 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FEE3080, 0074 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI Warning (tbfadt-0442): Optional field "Pm2ControlBlock" has zero address or length: 0000000000000000/1 [20070126]

ACPI: DSDT 7FEE3100, 6D3E (r1 NVIDIA NVDAACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS 7FEE0000, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 7FEE9EC0, 0206 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW        1  LTP        1)

ACPI: HPET 7FEEA100, 0038 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA       98)

ACPI: MCFG 7FEEA140, 003C (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: APIC 7FEE9E40, 0072 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524000) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   524000

On node 0 totalpages: 523903

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1091 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2852 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7108 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 512796 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 80000000 (gap: 7ff00000:70100000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 33184 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 515648

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda1 

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

hpet clockevent registered

TSC calibrated against HPET

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 2109.721 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 8000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 2059176k/2096000k available (2682k kernel code, 36216k reserved, 795k data, 216k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4223.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=8447046)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 12557877

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4219.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=8438952)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor BE-2350 stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

net_namespace: 120 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:08.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LP2P] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LU1B] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LU2B] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AU1B] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AU2B] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

system 00:01: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x290-0x30f has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xf0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff00ff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x7fee0000-0x7fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0x100000-0x7fedffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfefff000-0xfeffffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfff80000-0xfff80fff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfff90000-0xfffbffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfffed000-0xfffeffff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: fde00000-fdefffff

  PREFETCH window: fdf00000-fdffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: b000-bfff

  MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

  PREFETCH window: fdc00000-fdcfffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: fdb00000-fdbfffff

  PREFETCH window: fda00000-fdafffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: fd900000-fd9fffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-efffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: 8000-8fff

  MEM window: fd800000-fd8fffff

  PREFETCH window: fd700000-fd7fffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1209148501.408:1): initialized

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:04:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie03]

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP65: IDE controller (0x10de:0x0448 rev 0xa1) at  PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE-MCP65: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP65: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xec00-0xec07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

NFORCE-MCP65: IDE port disabled

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdb: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: ST3160021A, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

hdb: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdb: UDMA/66 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2

hdb: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver yealink

drivers/input/misc/yealink.c: Yealink phone driver:yld-20051230

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor BE-2350 processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

powernow-k8: MP systems not supported by PSB BIOS structure

registered taskstats version 1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 216k freed

input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input1

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

SCSI subsystem initialized

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0xf400

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1884 MBytes.

[fglrx] ASYNCIO init succeed!

[fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.47.3 [Feb 25 2008] on minor 0

libata version 3.00 loaded.

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [AUBA] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 23, io mem 0xfe02f000

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/virtual/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/virtual/input/input3

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUB2] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [AUB2] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.0[B] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (38 C)

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ahci 0000:00:0a.0: version 3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ahci 0000:00:0a.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:00:0a.0: flags: 64bit sntf led clo pmp pio 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfe02a000 port 0xfe02a100 irq 20

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfe02a000 port 0xfe02a180 irq 20

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfe02a000 port 0xfe02a200 irq 20

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xfe02a000 port 0xfe02a280 irq 20

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: ST3500630AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: ST3500630AS, 3.AAK, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500630AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [APC6] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

sky2 0000:02:00.0: v1.20 addr 0xfddfc000 irq 16 Yukon-EC Ultra (0xb4) rev 3

sky2 eth0: addr 00:50:8d:9e:4a:1c

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

fuse init (API version 7.9)

XFS mounting filesystem sda1

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda1

XFS mounting filesystem sdb1

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sdb1

Adding 1992052k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1992052k

```

lo unico estraño que tuve que hacer al compilar es quitar la opcion Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X) ya que si no el kernel no me reconocia los dos discos duros sata que tiene mi sistema

----------

## Stolz

Yo siempre he configurado el escalado de frecuencias de los AMD64 sin necesidad de usar ningún programa externo como cpufrequtils. Si no existe ningún motivo en especial para usar cpufrequtils, puedes consultar lo que ya escribí en su día sobre Cool'n'Quiet. Tiene tiempo pero creo que sigue siendo vigente.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## ekz

 *xerkan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor BE-2350 processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)
> ...

 

Definitivamente ahí hay pasa algo, googleando por ese error me encuentro

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2276624#post2276624

http://wejp.k.vu/projects/howto_cnq_athlon_64_x2/

Yo tampoco uso ninguna herramienta externa para controlar los "governors" de mi procesador, solo tengo ondemand por default en el kernel y listo,  antes usaba esta linea en mi  /etc/conf.d/local.start :

```
echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

Saludos

***EDIT: Recuerdo haber seguido el howto de Stolz hace tiempo.  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

¿Tienes C&Q activado en la BIOS?

----------

## xerkan

Si que lo tengo activado, es mas hace nada tenia puesto una mandriva 2008 y en ella si que se estaba activo por defecto el ahorro de energia no tuve que hacer nada tenia un proba en el escritorio para ver como estaba la frecuencia de la cpu, tenia esta distro ya que es la unica q me reconocia los dos discos duros serial ata hasta que descubri que con la opcion pci=nomsi en gentoo tambien veia correctamente los discos y me decidi a instalarla ya que me gusta mucho mas el sistema de paqueteria de gentoo (viva el portage) al de mandria y me siento mas comodo con gentoo, pero en esta el ahorro de energia veo q me va a costar mas activarlo cuando deberia ser algo mas automatico

----------

## xerkan

Bueno pues hoy e visto una actualizacion del kernel al 2.6.24-r7 y me a dado por actualizarlo por probar ya que estaba en vez de dentro del kernel e configurado el powernow como modulo, e recompilado todo y al arrancar el resultado sin haber tocado nada mas q eso a sido este:

```

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual Core Processor BE-2350 processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xd (2100 MHz), vid 0xe

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xf

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x11

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x16

```

no se muy bien por que antes no hiba pero bueno el caso es que parece q el powernow le a dado por funcionar

----------

